# Toe Pincher Coffin Build



## Slanks

What better way to prepare for the 4th of July than to build a slew of Toe Pincher Coffins? A bunch of us from Chicago Haunt Builders Haunter Group got together this last Saturday and put together 11 Toe Pincher Coffins, 6 of them pneumatic lid bangers. Oh yeah, we pretty much stopped trafffic and created a scene as well!


----------



## Copchick

Nice coffins! I'll bet your neighbors are on their best behavior.


----------



## scarrycher

that looks like alot of fun, great coffins too!


----------



## The Pod

What made the build even more fun was that their neighbors were having a childrens birthday party for their kid, so you should have seen all the looks of the parents dropping off and picking up their kids for the party......


----------



## Blackrose1978

What a brilliant idea the pod!!! I will have to do that some time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a coffin production line to bring out the rubbernecker in drivers:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Over the top cool


----------



## MapThePlanet

We SOOOO need to do that in my neighborhood! Of course, my neighbors would probably run and hide thinking I was about to go an a spree! 

They look fantastic! And looks fun was had by all!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Looks like a fantastic time. ...jealous...  
btw- great looking toe pinchers.


----------



## Vlad

And I wasn't invited??? Looks like a great time was had by all. Great work!


----------



## Spooky1

Folks driving by must have wondered if there was going to be a mass burial.


----------



## Slanks

Thanks everyone for the kind words! It definitely was a show stopper!!! Fortunately, I have great neighbors, whom may think we are am a bit odd, but support and enjoy our obsession!

In a week, we will do it all over again when we create the steel frames for our pneumatic Ground Breaker Coffins.

The Pod and I are hosting a joint, multi-part build. This time, we will terrorize his neighbors with a coffin assembly line.

A rough prototype of the prop is at


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Like it! We're wondering how long that poor skellie is going to stay in one piece, though


----------



## Slanks

With the prototype, I'm not sure which would seld-destruct first, the skeleton of the coffin! In the actual prop, the coffin will be reinforced and the frame for the skeleton will use a much lower aire pressure, along with flow controls.


----------



## spankyr1

I built one,man I should of put the bracing on the outside. Looks pretty good and I think a lot easier than inside bracing....


----------



## Troll Wizard

Looks really great! I did have a question though, can you move the delay time from when the coffin lid opens to when the skeleton sits up? I guess what I'm asking, do you think it would look cool to make it look like the skeleton is opening the doors to the coffin? Or have it sit up a little sooner after doors are open? If that can even be done or not. It's just a thought I had.


----------



## Slanks

Yes - I used a program from a different prop to test out the Ground Breaker Coffin. Just wanted to test to see if everything worked. The actually program will have better timing.


----------



## Joiseygal

Very cool! I hope our Make and Take has a coffin build in the future! Nice job!


----------



## rubberband1293

Very nice! My wife gave me a laboratory quality skeleton for Christmas last year - best gift ever! Between Christmas and New Year's, I was in the garage making a Toe Pincher Coffin for it. The family knows I'm crazy, but the neighbors were really concerned!


----------



## Lunatic

Great thread Slanks! 
I love Chicago and can't wait to visit again someday. Great group of haunters that live there. Must have been a fun build...real nice prop. Good luck with the rest of it!


----------



## highbury

Slanks, those toe pinchers look great! Any chance you might have the dimensions for 'em??


----------



## N. Fantom

Man, nobody does anything like this here.


----------

